# Doll houses for my girls. (Lots of pics)



## GeorgeS (Nov 10, 2015)

I've been working on two doll houses for my daughters and their American Dolls. These are 24" deep, 48" wide and 73" tall. I used some cabinet grade 3/4" plywood and left over walnut for the roof and the trim work on the windows and doors. I drew some lines on the floor pieces before staining them to make it look like hardwood. I used pocket screws to join it all together. I found the plans on Pinterest. All that's left is to move them to the basement!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 10, 2015)

Very Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 11, 2015)

Well done dad

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I guess nothin beats having a woodworker for a dad huh?! Nice job. Now to get all the doll furniture to fill them ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 11, 2015)

@NYWoodturner LOL wife has already asked me about making beds and night stands! Told her I'm taking a break from that for a minute! Need to turn some pens and bowls before xmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 11, 2015)

Excellent work. I am sure they will be well received and greatly appreciated.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow ! You rock dad, those are exquisite !


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it!


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 11, 2015)

Very cool the kids will love em!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 11, 2015)

@gman2431 They "helped" paint and have been checking status every morning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice job. They should have years of fun with them.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 16, 2015)

@justallan Thank you very much! We didn't see them for two days straight other than breakfast, lunch, dinner and bedtime after I got them into the basement! Move in day was great!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

